# Let the Lion Roar



## Ken_lamb (Nov 19, 2014)

Just curious who has seen this "documentary" staring Kevin Sorbo and Stephen Baldwin. It comes across like a Dan Brown attack on the Reformation, making the case that it was/is rooted in antisemitism. 

Let The Lion Roar - Kevin Sorbo interview - YouTube



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeithW (Nov 19, 2014)

I have not seen it but I watched Dr. James White commentary on it after he watched it. He talks about it for the first 45 minutes of *this webcast* which he did yesterday.


----------



## Ken_lamb (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for the video link. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 20, 2014)

A belated welcome to PB, Ken!

I have elsewhere called the video, "The Dispensationalist Empire Strikes Back" -- no, I haven't seen it, but get the gist.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Nov 20, 2014)

Ken, fyi my wife and I attend your church when we visit family in Casa Grande. Great church!

The film, I have not seen, seems to depict an idea based on false information. They seem to use specific historical characters as masterminds for suppressing Jewish Christians and the Jewish background of our faith. Dr. Gonzalez and Dr. Ferguson both point out that our Christianity started with the Jews, and they detail out certain aspects of this in their texts on church history. Rightfully, as even the scriptures say, "salvation is from the Jews". However, the film seems to be misleading (from all the commentaries and reviews) about what actually happened. According to both Dr. Gonzalez and Dr. Ferguson, after the destruction of Jerusalem in 70 A.D., Christians fled Jerusalem, and Jewish Christians started to part from orthodoxy. Granted, not all Jewish Christians were unorthodox, but what we do know is that many heresies in the first century, that disrupted the faith enormously, came from Jewish Christians. We even see these heresies in many of the NT letters. As the Jewish Christians were becoming more few and in between, the gentile church was becoming dominant. The reason for this was NOT because gentiles, as a whole, were anti-Semites suppressing the "evil" Jewish people, but instead, they were falling away from the true doctrine of the Gospel. 

I highly recommend Everett Ferguson's book on church history as well as Justo L. Gonzalez book.


----------



## Ken_lamb (Nov 26, 2014)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> A belated welcome to PB, Ken!
> 
> I have elsewhere called the video, "The Dispensationalist Empire Strikes Back" -- no, I haven't seen it, but get the gist.



Thank you for the warm welcome. The main trailer seemed almost like a trailer for The DaVinci Code or some such nonsense. 'Hidden secrets brought to you by the artist formerly known as Hercules'.


----------



## Ken_lamb (Nov 26, 2014)

Andrew P.C. said:


> Ken, fyi my wife and I attend your church when we visit family in Casa Grande. Great church!
> 
> The film, I have not seen, seems to depict an idea based on false information. They seem to use specific historical characters as masterminds for suppressing Jewish Christians and the Jewish background of our faith. Dr. Gonzalez and Dr. Ferguson both point out that our Christianity started with the Jews, and they detail out certain aspects of this in their texts on church history. Rightfully, as even the scriptures say, "salvation is from the Jews". However, the film seems to be misleading (from all the commentaries and reviews) about what actually happened. According to both Dr. Gonzalez and Dr. Ferguson, after the destruction of Jerusalem in 70 A.D., Christians fled Jerusalem, and Jewish Christians started to part from orthodoxy. Granted, not all Jewish Christians were unorthodox, but what we do know is that many heresies in the first century, that disrupted the faith enormously, came from Jewish Christians. We even see these heresies in many of the NT letters. As the Jewish Christians were becoming more few and in between, the gentile church was becoming dominant. The reason for this was NOT because gentiles, as a whole, were anti-Semites suppressing the "evil" Jewish people, but instead, they were falling away from the true doctrine of the Gospel.
> 
> I highly recommend Everett Ferguson's book on church history as well as Justo L. Gonzalez book.



Thank you. Yes my wife and I feel the same way about DPC. 

Thanks also for your comments and suggestions.


----------

